# How Important is a PayPal Payment Option To You?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

While somewhat off-topic, it does have to do with buying RC gear on the Internet.

I was just wondering, when you buy something on the Internet, how important is it that you have the option to pay using PayPal? If that option was not available would that stop you from buying something from that store?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I really like it, when I sell I prefer it. Would it keep my from buying...possibly unless its something that I can not find anywhere else under any other circumstances.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Doesn't bother me at all. I don't send paypal money anymore, I use my paypal MC....why? I earn 1.5% back on every purchase and earn 2.41% (currently) on my balance. Not much, but it all counts. However, when I didn't have my card, it was very important.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Paypal is treating me better than any bank can. If you don't have paypal, how much should I trust you as a buyer? Likewise I would rather use paypal to buy everything online, much faster, much safer...


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I just bought solder on HobbyShopper. Why is the PayPal checkout process such a pain in the butt?


----------



## raisingkahne9 (Oct 18, 2004)

*No Credit Cards*

Paypal's trying to charge me 'cause my buyers want to use a credit card instead of a paypal direct account. I'm not in this to turn the "big bucks" and their 2.9% and $0.30 per item is not worth it to me.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

raisingkahne9 said:


> Paypal's trying to charge me 'cause my buyers want to use a credit card instead of a paypal direct account. I'm not in this to turn the "big bucks" and their 2.9% and $0.30 per item is not worth it to me.


That really isn't out of line since the credit card company takes a cut from the seller or in this case from paypal. You just have to say "no credit cards" or "credit card payment 3% extra"


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I will never use paypal again. somone hacked there syastem and took 400 bucks from me. they had no idea it happened. eventually my bank gave me back the money then battled paypal for it. NO PAYPAL FOR ME


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I like paypal and having the Paypal option make purchasing something that much more attractive. I don't keep any money in my PayPal account though, it's always at zero.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Why would your bank give you back the money? That story doesn't make me trust you. Let me get a violin...


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

BradJ said:


> Why would your bank give you back the money? That story doesn't make me trust you. Let me get a violin...


because the paypal was linked to my checking account. when the 400 was withdrawn from my account it showed it was done with paypal. I told my bank that I didn't make the transaction. they refunded the money. 

Hey Brad J I guess my over 2000 post makes me not trust worthy??????? whatever dude!!!!!!!


----------



## jajnmj (Apr 1, 2004)

*?????????what???????????*



BradJ said:


> Why would your bank give you back the money? That story doesn't make me trust you. Let me get a violin...


Why would that make him untrustworthy, because he told all his experience with paypal. I had the same thing happen to me for 1000$, they eventually gave me my money back after 6 months of fighting with them, and my attorney calling them. If someone only takes paypal for payment i would buy elsewhere!!!!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't trust you !!!!!!!!! jajnmj


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Geez guys, all I asked for was an opinion on PayPal and what do we get? A bunch of babies calling each other names. For the life of me I just can't understand why some people can not type something without being rude and disrespectful to everyone that reads these boards. I've had enough... this thread is closed.


----------

